# Web Problems



## videoman40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Not sure if your aware of this or not, but up top, where all the links are, mine are duplicated.

My RollitupFAQMembers ListMarijuana PicsNew PostsSearch vbmenu_register("navbar_search");








Quick Links vbmenu_register("usercptools");








Log Out





 *Growing Marijuana*
*Welcome, videoman40.*
You last visited: Today at 07:00 AM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 19. 
My RollitupFAQMembers ListCalendarNew PostsSearch vbmenu_register("navbar_search"); Quick Links vbmenu_register("usercptools"); Log Out​​


----------



## Bigbud (Mar 17, 2007)

So does it look like this videoman..?

https://www.rollitup.org/support/8139-2-menu-bars.html


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes exactly Bigbud, except as I read your post, both of mine do not seem to work equally as well. The bottome one dosent work correctly, the top one does.
Peace


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2007)

fixed, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes it is fixed, is it me, or does there seem to be an excessive amount of spamming lately?


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2007)

if you see spam click the button !! and we will be notified to delete it, I am going, spamming is a good sign of a forum becomming popular I will be implementing more security so our site is less likely to become a target of robot spam


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 17, 2007)

Just checking in I still have the 2 menu bars only the top one works the other just reloads.Still no gallery but if I happene to see 1 of my pics i the random and click it and look at the gallery link only 3 of the 20 plus pics I had uploaded show now.And hows the chat coming is it going to be back soon???


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 17, 2007)

Double menu bar is gone but the rest is till in effect.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey rollitup, I was wondering about two features that seem to be missing, and was wondering if it was perminant. Before up near where it lists your join date and posts, there use to be gallery or something where we had pics, is that gone?
Also when browsing, I use to be able to see who else was in that thread, now it's gone too, is that permanent?
Peace


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope our galleries come back in full .I know only 3 of the gallery pics I uploades show up in the random area when clicked and no gallery link in the member join are sucks too


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 18, 2007)

videoman40 said:


> Hey rollitup, I was wondering about two features that seem to be missing, and was wondering if it was perminant. Before up near where it lists your join date and posts, there use to be gallery or something where we had pics, is that gone?
> Also when browsing, I use to be able to see who else was in that thread, now it's gone too, is that permanent?
> Peace


Hey Video,

The site is going through i guess what you call debugging, trying to find which process is taking up all the memory, the gallery number that you are talking about will be back, the users browsing that thread I am going to monitor but I will try to put it back, the only reason for this is that when there are 200+ users browsing the forum it queries the database 200 times for every person browing the thread.

I will be bringing it all back to normal just slowly so I can monitor it.

Rollitup


----------



## sargent mowinstein (Jul 23, 2007)

i cant find out how to post questions? help


----------



## videoman40 (Jul 23, 2007)

Actually you just did. Choose a "room" like "newbie central"
Than click "new thread" to ask a question, and welcome to riu!
I hope this helps ya.
Peace


----------

